# New Glock Owner in the Family



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

3 Reds has been trying to find her 9mm to keep her Bersa .380 company. 

She rented the M&P, the XD 9 Service and Compact, the Glock 19 and 26, and the Ruger P95.

The M&P kicked the shells into her face. She rented the gun on different days, trying to like it, but it still hit her face. The flinching made for a poor grouping.

She liked the Ruger, but didn't like the rattle the slide produced everytime she shot it.

She shot the XD 9 Service and Compact, and had beautiful groupings, prefering the Service to the Compact.

She shot the Glock 17, 19, and 26 and had beautiful groupings. 

A bit more research, a bit more fondling, and then trying to decide between the Glock 19 and the XD 9 Service. 

My wife has poor upper body strength, and amazingly the Glock was the easiest 9mm she tested to rack.

Glock was lighter than the XD 9, and weight was also important to her.

She bought "Gus the Glock 19" today.

Now I'm just hoping she gives me a chance to shoot Gus.

WM


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I made the big decision and bought the Glock 19 yesterday. I am so excited. I had wanted to shoot it one more time before I bought one, but they didn't have one at the range where we shoot. I still think I made the right decision and can't wait to go shoot it for the first time today. Wandering Man can't wait for his turn.:smt071:

This is my birthday weekend and a lot of people will never understand why I wanted a gun for this occasion, but it is fun for me! :smt113: :smt008:

3Reds


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The 19 is a great choice. I've owned several Glocks in different calibers and sizes in the last 10 or 12 years and the 19 is my all time favorite. If they only made a 19 in a 10 mm................... Where's the pictures? :watching:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

3Reds: Ma'am; consider yourself now a GLOCKSTER . Nothing more needs to be said; but I will
Do NOT LOAN IT OUT. Be sure that the "Wandering Man" earns POINTS
before holding it:smt023
Point and shoot; Ma'am the;

:smt1099 "3Reds the 'Glockster":smt1099

Sounds good doesn't it.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I understand...*

:supz:


3Reds said:


> Yes, I made the big decision and bought the Glock 19 yesterday. I am so excited. I had wanted to shoot it one more time before I bought one, but they didn't have one at the range where we shoot. I still think I made the right decision and can't wait to go shoot it for the first time today. Wandering Man can't wait for his turn.:smt071:
> 
> This is my birthday weekend and a lot of people will never understand why I wanted a gun for this occasion, but it is fun for me! :smt113: :smt008:
> 
> 3Reds


Put on the olds but goodies and lets Party 3Reds. Woo! Hoo! :smt023Got a Glock. All right!:smt033















Happy Birthday 3Reds.:supz:


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you. I am having a great birthday! I went to the range today and positively fell in love with my Glock. I came home and cleaned it without any help from Wandering Man and am ready to go again. Hopefully by Monday we will have a picture posted. Our youngest son is home for the weekend and went to the range with us. I had to contain my excitement so he wouldn't think I was crazy. I thought I was going to burst.

thanks again for the well wishes.

3Reds


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

any trouble field stripping it? i want a glock too but it seems trickier than the XD to get the slide off. thanks and happy b-day


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

oh yeah how do you like the 4" glock v. th XD Tactical as far as aiming. i've heard the muzzle rise is about the same.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Reglarguy said:


> any trouble field stripping it? i want a glock too but it seems trickier than the XD to get the slide off. thanks and happy b-day


I didn't have any trouble. That was the main reason I chose the Glock over the XD9, because I was able to rack the slide easier. I didn't have any problems removing the slide. I didn't have an opportunity to remove the slide from an XD, so I can't compare.



Reglarguy said:


> oh yeah how do you like the 4" glock v. th XD Tactical as far as aiming. i've heard the muzzle rise is about the same.


I didn't shoot the tactical, only the service. I shot the XD service really well, but I think I am shooting the Glock about as well also.

3Reds


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

thats good to hear. i had a guy show me a glock and when he demonstrated removing the slide it seemed like you needed three hands and industrial strength fingernails. (i don't have good fingernails).

Still if your in a defensive situation you probably won'y be taking time out between shots to clean the gun unless you are unusually fastidious. Anyway you say its no problem which i am glad to hear.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> thats good to hear. i had a guy show me a glock and when he demonstrated removing the slide it seemed like you needed three hands and industrial strength fingernails. (i don't have good fingernails).
> 
> Still if your in a defensive situation you probably won'y be taking time out between shots to clean the gun unless you are unusually fastidious. Anyway you say its no problem which i am glad to hear.


One of the reasons 3Reds bought the Glock rather than the XD-9 is that she could rack the slide more easily. There are a lot of guns out there that she cannot rack. If she can handle taking down the Glock, then no industrial strength finger nails are necessary.

WM


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats 3reds!!

Reglarguy,

The Glock has to be one of the easiest pistols - ever - to field strip. The guy who demonstated to you.... must have had really bad technique.....


----------

